# Old Watch Sunday



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not worn these for a couple of months so I put them on when I get up...

*Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965*.










*Services Electric, UMF #25 17 Jewels, circa 1970 *(`Made & tested for Services`)


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Still wearing this one


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Wostok:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice Certina manual wind probably 1960s.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

*Ωmega Speedmaster Automatic, cal. 1143 1997*ish










Later,

William


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This 1960s Hamilton electronic today


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive been wearing this for weeks now... I should change it to something else, but its really very enjoyable, simple and effective, no nonsense watch. Rolex 5513:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Rose Gold Poljot on this lovely day.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Decided to change watches and remembered I had this, so just for Mac... Rotary Aquadive


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Sm300 today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

My suddenly very valuable 6105 8110 today :tongue2:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Have just returned from hours and hours at the *Korea Jewelery and Watch Fair 2009*

in downtown Seoul.

"Epos" were represented. All other watch manufacturers were Korean or Chinese.

So a quick subway journey to the back-street markets where I happened on this beauty

and having been made in 1973 certainly qualifies for today's thread...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another sub although not a 5513 I'm afraid


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Not worn these for a couple of months so I put them on when I get up...
> 
> *Hamilton Nautilus 602 Electric, cal.505 7 Jewels, circa 1965*.
> 
> *Services Electric, UMF #25 17 Jewels, circa 1970 *(`Made & tested for Services`)


Sweet!

Here's our old watches:

On my wrist

*Ruhla Digi73*

early 1970s, East Germany, calibre 24-34, no jewels










Mrs Chascomm

*Poljot boy-size*

mid 1960s, USSR, calibre 2209, 23 jewels

(2nd from the left)










Number One Son

*Timex*

1979, Scotland and Taiwan, 1950s English bracelet, pin-lever, no jewels










Number Two Son

*Luch Pokemon*

early 2000s, Belarus, calibre 1801.1, 15 jewels

(no photo available)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Decided to change watches and remembered I had this, so just for Mac... Rotary Aquadive


You know Jon, that would make a nice retirement gift at the end of September for someone who has given thirty seven loyal, selfless years service to the NHS


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Seconda 17 jewel manual wind still going strong.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Have just returned from hours and hours at the *Korea Jewelery and Watch Fair 2009*
> 
> in downtown Seoul.
> 
> ...


Very nice Alex, it reminds a a liitle of the Aquatimer B)


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva today





































Minerva calibre 48, 17 jewels, 18000 A/h


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for a swap & the sunny weather makes me feel like having a `golden` day so I`ve put this on...

*Benrus,USA, Swiss 17 Jewel, 10K gold filled case, 1954.*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> Decided to change watches and remembered I had this, so just for *Mike*... Rotary Aquadive


Thats a beauty! What size is it?

Mac doesnt deserve it, he's too old to enjoy it properly :tongue2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Whilst the 710 cuts the grass, i'll pop this one on..


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Got this back on now nice brown dial on this, stainless case 14k coin edged bezel.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Still on my own personal :rltb: theme in honour of the Nautilus arrival...

I'm not sure if this should be in this thread, as it is made of a 70's case & movement, or...

in the alternative +2000 thread as I believe Roy put it all together in 2005 :blink:










...or perhaps in both :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

minkle said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to change watches and remembered I had this, so just for Mac... Rotary Aquadive
> ...


Cheeky pup









I`m old & wise enough to appreciate it unlike someone who`s only just out of nappies & who`d probably mistake it for his dummy :bb: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

langtoftlad said:


> Still on my own personal :rltb: theme in honour of the Nautilus arrival...
> 
> I'm not sure if this should be in this thread, as it is made of a 70's case & movement, or...
> 
> ...


It`s a special case so would be suitable for either :rltb:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Bit of old Russian today.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Cooking Sunday lunch for 8 people :huh: , so have had to swap over to my Speedie 125 to make sure the Yorkshires are perfect (all 16 of them :lol: )










Chronometer grade chronograph = perfect Yorkshire pudding


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Rich apart from timing your Yorkshire puds, do use a chronograph for anything else? 

Lovely looking piece though and surprisingly a model I've never actually seen in the metal, I must rectify that one day.

This for me today.










Although I might revert to this later as it's fast becoming a favourite after its little spruce up.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Going to Local Derby of football legends for charity wearing Laco sport


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Humming today....from the 70's ?


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

After all the recent pictures of Seiko Divers I thought I would give one of mine some wrist time 7002 from approx 1988


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

minkle said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Decided to change watches and remembered I had this, so just for *Mike*... Rotary Aquadive
> ...





mach 0.0013137 said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


Blimey! Easy lads! Size is hooge... Same case dimensions as the Zinex Trimix whose case is based on the Aquadive Model 50 (of which this is a rare derivative), sorry I dont have a ruler handy but that site lists the sizes, HTH


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

JonW said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > JonW said:
> ...


its a great watch but i recently seen a picture of the insides theres alot of room isnt there in the back .


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Rich apart from timing your Yorkshire puds, do use a chronograph for anything else?
> 
> Lovely looking piece though and surprisingly a model I've never actually seen in the metal, I must rectify that one day.


Not really :lol: . I live a life where most of the things I need to time are measured in days and weeks, rather than seconds. The exception is Yorkshire puddings, which (as everyone knows) need a very exact amount of time in the oven 

and anytime you're in London let me know. I'll buy you a beer and let you fondle my Speedie :huh:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Toshi said:


> and anytime you're in London let me know. I'll buy you a beer and let you fondle my Speedie :huh:


Ive heard that before, tart


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Continuing my gold theme,I swapped over to these before coming to work...

*Omega Megaquartz 32 Khz, cal.1310 8 Jewels circa mid 1970s.*










*Omega Seamaster cal.1315 circa late 1970s*.










Oh well back to the grind, those reports aren`t going to write themselves


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

cosmic until changing into this for pottering in the garage and putting up all the new lights in the living room










soon to be back in the cosmic (wont bore you with same picture 3 days in a row) for neighbours curry night tonight


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Doing a bit of photography this afternoon and I realised I haven't worn this one for a while.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bit of longines dress now black dial 1960s manual wind 10k case Cal 372


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Â´63 Omega in the sun....


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this one today:

Breitling Aerospace From 1994










Mark


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

No Sunday oldie would be complete without one of these getting quite attached to this.

SREVICES GATWICK Probably 1950s.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Decided to give the Bulova a turn again today


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quick change to this needs sparking up.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> No Sunday oldie would be complete without one of these getting quite attached to this.
> 
> SREVICES GATWICK Probably 1950s.


It is rather nice :yes:

I think I`ll join you with my last golden oldie of the day, which BTW I suspect used the same movement as the Gatwick 

*Services `Marine` (Made In England) circa 1950s.*


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

chris l said:


> Â´63 Omega in the sun....


Any time you get bored of it, Chris ... any time 

Speedy 'beater' for me today...










-- Tim


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > No Sunday oldie would be complete without one of these getting quite attached to this.
> ...


Very nice mach I,m sure they will look very nice side by side ONE DAY. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I switched to this to watch it shimmer in the sunshine and just realised I've still got it on :blink:










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


PM on it`s way soonly :wink2:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

LAST ONE FOR ME TODAY RUSSIAN START 1954.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


No rush quite enjoy this little watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > dombox40 said:
> ...


Understandable but it needs to come home


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


PM your your address then and it will be on its way


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> I switched to this to watch it shimmer in the sunshine and just realised I've still got it on :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice that is Gary looks much better in the sunlight than grotty dim pub light.


----------

